# Kingdom Trails - Labor Day Weekend 2010



## WoodCore (Sep 7, 2010)

Great weekend pedaling the kingdom trails..... Logged some 60+ miles over 4 days. :smile::smile::smile: Anyway things are a bit crazy at work right now for a full trip report but here's a video from one of my fellow riders to wet your appetite.....


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 8, 2010)

Great vid. Was that on the Burke side?  I hope you had a great weekend. 60+ miles sounds like it!! How'd you like Millstone?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet video!  Looks awesome!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 8, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Great vid. Was that on the Burke side?  I hope you had a great weekend. 60+ miles sounds like it!! How'd you like Millstone?



Video was filmed on the Burnham Down trail which is a new this year and connects the Burke Mtn trails with E. Burke and the Darling Hill network so yeah I would consider it a mountain trail. Either way it's a fun rip! Tons of bridges and flow!!!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 9, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Video was filmed on the Burnham Down trail which is a new this year and connects the Burke Mtn trails with E. Burke and the Darling Hill network so yeah I would consider it a mountain trail. Either way it's a fun rip! Tons of bridges and flow!!!!



No idea how I didn't get it last time I was there. Sounds like a "must ride".


----------

